# Can baby go in the hot tub???



## treehugz

This may be a stupid question, but assuming I turn the water temperature down to below 100 degrees, can I take my 6 month old in a hot tub with me?


----------



## Mama Mko

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## mommy2abigail

WHy not? I take my babies into the pool at 6 weeks or so, and assuming you turn the temp down to something the babe is comfy in, I dont see a problem? DD went with us into a not so hot hot tub when on vacation at 5.5 months.


----------



## aja-belly

in a private hot tub that you have control over the temp - sure. i would not be comfortable with akid that young in a very hot hot tub or a public one (eww).


----------



## DahliaRW

I wouldn't because of all the chemicals in the hot tub. Baby's skin is much more pourous than ours.


----------



## abomgardner417

I get a rash from chemicals when I go in a hot tub and even at 100 degrees I sweat a lot and my heart starts to race. When I get out I feel light headed and over heated and have to drink a ton of water so....

a 6 mo? No way.


----------



## alegna

If the temp is appropriate and it's private and chemically okay- I say go for it.

We've been taking ds in my parents' (attached to pool) hot tub since about 3 weeks. We set it around 98 degrees the first few times.

-Angela


----------



## treehugz

thanks y'all. i hadn't thought about the chemicals... are they that much stronger than the chemicals in a pool?? we don't swim often so i have no clue.


----------



## Twinklefae

I'd be iffy. The public ones in my area state that you must be 12 years old before going in. It would worry me.


----------



## nikkiethridge

A hot tub? No.


----------



## abomgardner417

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugz* 
thanks y'all. i hadn't thought about the chemicals... are they that much stronger than the chemicals in a pool?? we don't swim often so i have no clue.

I don't know if they're stronger or more concentrated but I know for myself, when the water warms up and it gets all steamy around my head, every breath I take is chemical laden. A few minutes is enough to make my head and throat hurt.


----------



## Bellabaz

We took our dd in the public hot tub at the univeristy starting when she was maybe 8 months. Its hot to begin with. We have never had any problems. We just rinse her really well when we are done because there is alot of chlorine.


----------



## DahliaRW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugz* 
thanks y'all. i hadn't thought about the chemicals... are they that much stronger than the chemicals in a pool?? we don't swim often so i have no clue.

Yes, I believe there are more because of the water temperature (more conducive to bacteria). I can't remember what we used to put in ours (it's been broken for nearly years), but it was a lot of stuff!


----------



## Past_VNE

Concentrations are higher in hot tubs, yes. Additionally, the hot water causes your skin to absorb even more of the chemicals (even if the chemical concentration had been the same), so while I believe the exposure to the hot tub is safe, I'm iffy on the chemicals.

For us: A nice soak on special occasion? Sure. A regular dip in a hot tub? No.

Also, a lot of hot tubs run bromine instead of chlorine. Chlorine is bad for you, but bromine? Oh man.....it's really nasty.


----------



## treehugz

thanks for all the advice ladies! we decided to strike a compromise... we knocked the temp down to 98, and let my dd play in the tub with us for about 5 minutes before going straight to her bath to wash off. it was a private tub and didn't smell overly 'chemically'. she had a fantastic time splashing around, so i figure it was okay for just the one time.


----------



## Nathan1097

i would't. babies are much more ensitive to temperature fluctuations of their bodies. Overheating just a bit could mess up their systems more and more quickly tha it would an adult.


----------

